# GloFish Aggression?



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

A school should be more than 4.

Also, their color is completely natural; it is genes from a jellyfish. 
GMOs may have their place, but the pet trade? I don't think so...


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

I had no idea what GloFish were (by name) until I googled them and the first thing that came up had a trademark thing next to the name and I realized what they were. Ok, back on subject, yes, normally with schooling fish, if you get more, they tend not to be so aggressive, I've also heard that you can get a big aggressive fish to scare them into schooling and playing nice, but I would go with buying more.


----------



## IwantToScubaInMyTank (Mar 10, 2010)

very interesting thanks for the info.. I'll go out and get 2 more.. 6 total should suffice, yes?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Every once in a while you'll get a bully. I also think a few more would help. If you have plenty of plants for them to skip in and out of they should be ok. Your school should be big enough that everyone should have a playmate.


----------



## IwantToScubaInMyTank (Mar 10, 2010)

awesome thanks for the info.


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

If you want to spend less money (and get 5 or 6 more), you should be able to get regular zebra danios to school with them - they are usually less than a dollar each compared to the more than 5 dollars per Glo.

Kevin


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

macclellan said:


> GMOs may have their place, but the pet trade? I don't think so...


I would rather have a GMO in my aquarium than on my plate...
Glofish are humane,unlike painted/injected fish so for people who demand unnatural colors, I think they have a place.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine never school - they just swim and dart around all over the place. They are very much like kids running around at recess!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Mine only school when I scare them. They need a more agressive or bigger fish to make them school.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

Zebra Danios constantly chase each other so it´s a normal behavior, but yes if you get a larger group they will all chase each other all over and the "aggression" will be diluted. 

I had a group of 10 regular zebra danios and they actually "schooled" together a lot, chasing each other all over the tank


----------



## IwantToScubaInMyTank (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the comments.. Very helpful.


----------

